# JD 1640. Where does the hydraulic bleed and leak-off line attach?



## Naught (May 21, 2020)

Hi,

Just bought a 1981 JD 1640. Ran it home and parked yesterday afternoon, no problems. This morning I discovered a pool of hydraulic oil on the ground just under the starter. Turns out the hydraulic "bleed and leak-off line" running from the "hydraulic oil auxiliary reservoir" back along the tractor into the main reservoir, is crumbling and falling apart.

My problem is, I can't find where this hose is supposed to attach to drain back into the main reservoir.

Any help (picture) would be much appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have a look through here.
https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/63328/referrer/navigation/pgId/2717552


----------



## Naught (May 21, 2020)

Thanks pogobill,

great resource page I'll certainly make use of in future. Looking around though, I can't find where hose (13) connects to the transmission case...

...which is what I'm looking for.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/63328/referrer/navigation/pgId/2575443

Try item 12 in this diagram.


----------



## Naught (May 21, 2020)

Perfect! Thanks Fedup.


----------

